# Spare options? Serious design flaw. How to work around this please...



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smkntrls said:


> Hi...
> 
> Enjoying this site immensely. I've gone through this site and saw little of actual real world solutions. I'm hoping I missed a thread and someone can point me in the right direction as I am really interested in this vehicle. But plan on putting 50k miles on it annually and think I want a spare.
> 
> ...


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9312-how-install-gm-specd-spare-tire-eco-mt-trunk.html

That should have the part numbers for the spare if you don't mind having it in the trunk.


----------



## Smkntrls (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi XtremeRevolution. 

Thanks again for helping me with some excellent info. I'm curious do you know if the trunk spare space is accessible and can you fit anything around the smog stuff that's in there? Anybody post a pic?

Has anyone figured out how to mount this thing so it's not moving around? Rear folding seats scare me with stuff in the trunk. I'm assuming enough force and weight and one of those seats would be punched through in an accident. I know you don't really know or probably don't want to guess but has anyone ever discussed that concern?

Thank you very much,

Smkntrls


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe that if the spare had enough inertia to go through the back seats the spare would be the least of your problems.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Smkntrls said:


> Hi XtremeRevolution.
> 
> Thanks again for helping me with some excellent info. I'm curious do you know if the trunk spare space is accessible and can you fit anything around the smog stuff that's in there? Anybody post a pic?
> 
> ...


The link XR found for you is one that Obermd created buying his spare new at the dealer. I have an Eco w/o a spare and bought one via Ebay. Cost me $300. 100 for the spare itself and @ 200 for the new trunk floor, jack and tire tool and all accessories to install into the Eco trunk. As far as I know, all trunk floors are the same the only difference is the trunk floor cover. The Eco has what we call a "hole". That entire cover with the hole comes out and will be replaced by a flat cover if you get the entire assembly from a junk yard like I did and it comes with a screw to hold the assembly down. I had a LS with the spare in it and after installing the spare in my Eco it looks the same as the LS and will not move it mounts in the hole under the cover and screws down. I will post pics later


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

With the frequency one gets a catastrophic flat tire (extremely rare) I think AAA or roadside assistance is plenty. As far as safety, I would think it would be much safer to call someone to come out and fix it or tow it then jacking my car up on the side of a dark highway risking worse. 

Just my 2 cents.

As for a suggestion, if you want a spare doughnut in the trunk, you'll need to find a spot you can access from both sides to install a bracket and bracket it down to the floor. I haven't specifically looked in my diesel but I'd be surprised if there's room under the truck floor to retro-fit a tire in there.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

KpaxFAQ said:


> With the frequency one gets a catastrophic flat tire (extremely rare) I think AAA or roadside assistance is plenty. As far as safety, I would think it would be much safer to call someone to come out and fix it or tow it then jacking my car up on the side of a dark highway risking worse.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> As for a suggestion, if you want a spare doughnut in the trunk, you'll need to find a spot you can access from both sides to install a bracket and bracket it down to the floor. I haven't specifically looked in my diesel but I'd be surprised if there's room under the truck floor to retro-fit a tire in there.


All non diesel trunks should be the same there is a secure nut in the floor that you can screw the threaded stud into. No need to access underneath at all. I agree about AAA and the likelihood of having a catastrophic flat. But AAA is very slow and once towed somewhere you hop it is someplace that has what you need. I had it happen in my LS. I backed up and hit something that ripped a hole in the side of my tire and bent my wheel. Likely no but it happened and I was more than happy to have a spare!!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> All non diesel trunks should be the same there is a secure nut in the floor that you can screw the threaded stud into. No need to access underneath at all. I agree about AAA and the likelihood of having a catastrophic flat. But AAA is very slow and once towed somewhere you hop it is someplace that has what you need. I had it happen in my LS. I backed up and hit something that ripped a hole in the side of my tire and bent my wheel. Likely no but it happened and I was more than happy to have a spare!!!


This is in the diesel forum so I'm assuming the OP is interested in the diesel so there's probably not a location for him to attach the threaded stud for the bracket to...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

KpaxFAQ said:


> This is in the diesel forum so I'm assuming the OP is interested in the diesel so there's probably not a location for him to attach the threaded stud for the bracket to...


You are probably correct. Since XR responded the same way I was just adding like information to how I did the same. I don't know how the diesel trunk is set up with the Diesel equipt. I just saw the topic not the section so......... My bad.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> With the frequency one gets a catastrophic flat tire (extremely rare) I think AAA or roadside assistance is plenty. As far as safety, I would think it would be much safer to call someone to come out and fix it or tow it then jacking my car up on the side of a dark highway risking worse.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> As for a suggestion, if you want a spare doughnut in the trunk, you'll need to find a spot you can access from both sides to install a bracket and bracket it down to the floor. I haven't specifically looked in my diesel but I'd be surprised if there's room under the truck floor to retro-fit a tire in there.


Yeah retrofit a bracket as above that can be removed or at least give you access to the DEF tank for refills. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't think the options above will work if you have a diesel, it has a different lug nut bolt pattern than the gas cruze models.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Why not just put a wheel in the trunk when travelling any distance, it is unlikely to move in the trunk and if you are concerned just fit a cargo net? Fortunately I don't have a urea tank and have a full size spare in my car. Hopefully if Holden ever fit urea they will be smart enough to still have space for a spare otherwise country drivers won't buy it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> You are probably correct. Since XR responded the same way I was just adding like information to how I did the same. I don't know how the diesel trunk is set up with the Diesel equipt. I just saw the topic not the section so......... My bad.


No big deal!


----------



## Smkntrls (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello. This is very concerning as this car will be for a new job. And the last thing I need to deal with is sorry boss I've got a flat and it will take me at least half a day to get into the office. Really didn't mind spending a few more k for the car for it's potential. GM good start but lets be realistic. Diesel's are for high mileage drivers. An avg driver may not get a flat for years but if your traveling that much mileage in half a year or less that's too much down time. Get rid of the sub woofer if there's one. Or reduce the size of the gas tank? Or build it into the trunk lid or into the frame? There's got to be empty space somewhere to hold this liquid. 

Bummer sounds like a great car. Really wanted to give this thing a whirl as I've been a fan of Audi's Le Mans program. What about four wheel drive designed for sport driving since you've got a motor. That would be the shizel. Please include a manual in the future to. There's absolutely no reason not to. 

ECO or even LT if the price is right. 

Thanks everyone for their input...

Smkntrls


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

This wont make you feel better but for what its worth this is the same system that Mercedes uses. The 2008 ML320CDI and newer put the DEF tank where the spare tire use to be and give you run flat tires. I had a 2007 and people said it rode better than the ones with run flats. I understand your desire for a spare but I really think that most tire failures come from nail punctures and catastrophic tire failure occurs when the tire leaks down and run at high speeds on low pressure. Tires today are better and we have tire pressure monitors which will alert you of a slow leak before a catastrophic failure occurs.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Tires today are better and we have tire pressure monitors which will alert you of a slow leak before a catastrophic failure occurs.


This is a very good point. The TPM will give you a safety alert long before you actually run out of air in a tire. The Chevrolet Corvette has relied on run-flat tires with tire pressure monitors since 1997 with no major issues reported by owners.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If it's such an issue for you why don't you put run flats on it. 

Yes, I've had punctures in the 32+ years I've been driving but none that caused me to do a roadside wheel change.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My flat tires were from the stem core being loose. Not sure how but I got a new set of tires and like a week later came outside to flats. Of all the cars I owned I never used the spare. I took it out to hide stuff under or auto X weight redux. Some cars are soo advanced you have the TPMS in the spare tripping the low tire light indicator.


----------

